# Kurogane



## NarFan (Sep 11, 2011)

*Kurogane​*
​
Kurogane Hiroto is in high school, where he is academically the top of his class but literally the worst in physical activity. Born with a weak body, he has no endurance, speed nor strength and Hiroto wants nothing more than to be a hero. Fate teases him by giving him phenomenal eye sight, which allows him to see well beyond anyone else in sports, but his body is not able to react to any of it. He learns from his friend Shiratori, who wants to recruit him for the Kendo team, about a rumor about a ghost named Tojo Sayuri, who wields a katana and haunts an ally in the city. Half curious, Hiroto goes there only to find that the ghost is real and that Tojo Sayuri has been looking for a successor to her Sakura sword style for 150 years. Sayuri chooses him as the successor after being able to dodge her attack and forces him to learn the Sakura style. Even with the help of the ancient swordsman ghost, Hiroto has to overcome his poor motor skills in order to be the hero he always wanted to be.

Chapter 1


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2011)

hikaru no go kendo style. not really appealing.

i'll give it 5 chapters before i read it.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 11, 2011)

Kirito said:


> hikaru no go kendo style. not really appealing.



Had the same thoughts while reading. HnG was much superior.

Recent Jump manga like ST&RS and Harisugawa were much better too IMO.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



......... Why are their so many Kurogane's? i can't find the regular manga of my favorite one anymore where the fuck is Tetsu in this?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 11, 2011)

Like the art, so I will keep with this.
And the guy knows how to talk with girls too so it won't be an annoying thing to watch as he grows closer to Shiratori.


----------



## zapman (Sep 25, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just started the series today and I'm enjoying it.



same here, its good.


----------



## Koori (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL @ "stop dreaming". I would say, "let me dream some more".


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2011)

Heh, I can't resist cute little things being possessed. What a perfect technique for a guy who doesn't have confidence in his strength. And the first person to challenge looks to be the aloof kind who might not annoy me after all. The sort who isn't mean-spirited. :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmh...I guess a serious rival is needed in this type of series. To draw against someone who is many levels above him in kendo skill is no easy feat even if he is injured.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Shidou is the guy from Hiroto's flashback that inspired him to be a hero.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 27, 2011)

hiroto looks so much like ageha of psyren

same author?


----------



## NarFan (Sep 28, 2011)

Chapter 3 by Lazy ass Scan


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 28, 2011)

Ha, looks like Kurogane might be doomed to getting into all sorts of fights he doesn't want thanks to a friendly ghost.  But he jumped into interest in kendo quicker than I would have thought. Not bad for something following the HnG start, the characters are likable enough so far.


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2011)

sayuri's epic technique


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2011)

So ... how much chapters do you give for Hiroto to lose? I'm betting he'll lose in 20. Without Sayuri's help of course.


----------



## obinGilchrist (Sep 29, 2011)

i'll give it 5 chapters before i read it.


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2011)

i like  this


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm glad Kurogane's latent talent could be observed first hand because he sucks at most physical tests xDD

He may be a complete beginner but hopefully we'll see some impressive growth from him.

And Tsubame got some impressive goods


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 30, 2011)

Knowing how poorly Kurogane does in sports earlier it was still funny to see just how badly he faired at things like running. A big difference between tripping on his feet there and the calm cool way he dealt with the last test. I feel like more than anything his issue is thinking that he's going to suck making him over-correct and make things worse.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 7, 2011)

*Chapter: 05*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn, this chapter has me wanting to get my hands on Ch.6 immediately.  Now that he's calmed down a bit he should do better this time around.


----------



## rice (Oct 7, 2011)

i love sayuri's faces 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, chapter 5 left off at a great part for making you want the next chapter. Even as a total beginner he has the sense to collect himself and make a real go at it. So I can see why it is more than his reflexes that attract Sayuri.


----------



## rice (Oct 11, 2011)

ain't living up to my expectations mang


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2011)

Impressive counter attack on Kurogane's part and at least he's earned a bit more respect by his peers.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 12, 2011)

Adding to his quick reflexes it seems he's fast in figuring out how people move naturally. A cool enough chapter with Shidou winning as expected as well.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm predicting a bullshit victory through Sakura style


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol, 200 meters, I think he might just die if he were to just walk home with me on my way from work. Sounds like a practice routine sure to kill the guy or make him exhausted before the tournament even hits.  But I do like Kakurai and his buddy-buddy ways with Sayuri already.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Oct 17, 2011)

This manga is pretty cool.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

Obligatory reaction to General chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I'm glad Kurogane showed some frustration but I'm more looking forward to seeing where he's going now to hopefully improve.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 25, 2011)

So far Im enjoying it. Decent read so far, and Sayuri steals the show with her faces  she's so epic. Especially when she declared the "Dream Trainings" 


"Well then, let us Fight to the death until morning"


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty cool.

But I'm not hooked just yet.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 25, 2011)

Abandoned general, eh? Of course a person wouldn't just be content to disappoint other people and themselves. Even with the way the series is going I'm still not sure it is set up for him to win his first serious match just like that.


----------



## rice (Oct 31, 2011)

i love the author's humour 


*Spoiler*: _spoilers_


----------



## Ender (Oct 31, 2011)

agreed  

"PLAY!!!!" 

"WHY!?"


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 31, 2011)

Someone else with the eyes, eh? Damn that predictive sharingan! But the batch of opponents seem pretty entertaining aside from their top dog.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 2, 2011)

Mini-Sayuri is what makes me love this. 

I don't mind normal-sized Sayuri either.


----------



## rice (Nov 6, 2011)

CHAPTER 10

dayum


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol that one hand block over the shoulder is bullshit 

And the last technique seems taken out of Kenshin's book


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2011)

Kurogane has his work cut out for him. Not only does he face someone whose many levels above him but got stronger after facing Sayuri after engaging in battle. It's going to be interesting seeing just how he plans to face Yadaka. I don't think anyone's expecting our protagonist to win, but I'm hoping to see at least a glimmer of hope in the form of growth on Kurogane's part. In the mean time he better train like mad to avoid (at this point) a overwhelmingly lopsided defeat.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 6, 2011)

Um...yeah, wasn't feeling this chapter at all.

I'm guessing the author is going the sheer willpower and hard work route.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 8, 2011)

lol, great vote of confidence for Kurogane. xD But yeah, rough times ahead when his new opponent will already know something of his fighting style and managed to learn from that.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 8, 2011)

Assuming Kurogane even fights, I expect that he will either be blitz or manage to dodge/block 1 attack and that will be his greatest feat of the match.


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2011)

chapter 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see Kurogane in his match and discover his secret strategy he trained hard on. I also see why the captain is well like. He seems to fall under effort category rather than the genius one.


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2011)

^I'm sure we'll have to wait another week for that to happen


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 17, 2011)

It would be twist if Kurogane end up winning the General match.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 18, 2011)

lol, not just being a hard worker, but having a healthy sense of humor about this all as well. What a lovely face. But it did charge me up to see the opposite speaking of him as someone worth watching out for as well even knowing he's going all on hard work.


----------



## rice (Nov 24, 2011)

Chapter 12


----------



## rice (Nov 24, 2011)

i like the design of those new characters they look better than the other ones imo   but those character designs don't really fit with kendo :|


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2011)

It doesn't surprise me that we get a school in Rakuyou that has characters that really stick out. Not to mention they can be quite aggravating with their bravado.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2011)

Good..good..the General already underestimate our main character. Can't wait to see our main character to proves him wrong.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 27, 2011)

The Rakuyou bunch do look unusual but the move with the lollipop taking was definitely a great topper for their less than friendly introduction. At least in Kurogane's reaction did have something more behind it in that he knew what Bashou would do.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 29, 2011)

Kakei is so distasteful. He got his salad toss throughout the whole fight, knows he is weak, yet he condescends to Kurogane.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2011)

Kurogane had another chance to utilize his observational skills and offer decent advice. Too bad most people didn't get how important that advice really was except those who are highly skilled at Kendo. 

Am I the only one who wants to see the General match as quickly as possible?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 30, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kurogane had another chance to utilize his observational skills and offer decent advice. Too bad most people didn't get how important that advice really was except those who are highly skilled at Kendo.
> 
> Am I the only one who wants to see the General match as quickly as possible?



Nope, I also can't wait for the General Match. All of those filler fights should end in the next chapter. 

Really, I am hoping that Kurogane will win the General match , whether it is due to sheer amount of luck or not.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah i dont want to see filler fights anymore 

the general fight been pushed away too far anyways


----------



## Animeace (Nov 30, 2011)

Thought he squashed his head like a watermelon there for a sec good thing he has head gear.XD Captain up next cant wait to see his moves


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 2, 2011)

Yoroin's technique relying heavily on force was pretty terrifying. The amount of damage he could do without protective gear and at full strength must be a sight to behold. But ahhh, why must what Kamiya did be cut off, snapping a shinai in half like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2011)

Down 0-2, Kamiya looks poised to start the comeback which is fitting with him being the pillar of the team. 

Kurogane will indeed get his chance to fight in the what will be the tie-breaker match. I can see him possibly winning and the team still losing if the points end up the way I think they're going to end up. That or losing a closer match then what most of the audience expected.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 4, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Down 0-2, Kamiya looks poised to start the comeback which is fitting with him being the pillar of the team.
> 
> Kurogane will indeed get his chance to fight in the what will be the tie-breaker match. I can see him possibly winning and the team still losing if the points end up the way I think they're going to end up. That or losing a closer match then what most of the audience expected.



Seriously, Ouka's opponents are full of beasts. Even their weakest members are powerful as hell. I wonder, will there going to be 2 new characters joining Ouka later ala Slamdunk? Those 2 Ouka fodders just don't cut to be main players.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 6, 2011)

When I saw Douji in action I immediately thought of Sojiro and his awe inspiring shukuchi. Oogami was already frightening in knowing what it took to get a place as a regular. Which makes what Kamiya might be about to pull all the more impressive.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 7, 2011)

Kurogane/Ouka will not win their match. Anyways, here is something fun I found while reading.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 17, 2011)

guys, the translator we usually see is on break atm, but I did find some raws


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 19, 2011)

Kamiya didn’t disappoint with that power and resolve, powering through the opponent’s shinai. I like that there was already some hint to his power in being able to do that two chapters ago. Knowing that Shidou has gotten worse instead of better I’m all the more pumped to see the upcoming match.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 3, 2012)

Shidou was definitely impressive, not just making use of the one-handed move but also taking into account how the opponent would react to seeing that. I do have to consider him at least a little crazy putting his injured hand in such a position for the win. D:


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 3, 2012)

And now, it's the general match. Finally! 

Though kamiya shidou's matches were really good :33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2012)

Shidou may have won but I hope he didn't set him self back. Even though he went with that one handed style, it wouldn't surprise me if he still had placed some amount of stress on the injured hand during the match.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jan 5, 2012)

Ch.17 is out as well as a side story.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm still in the camp that Kurogane will lose this match but he will surprise some by actually landing a hit on the so-called #1 swordman in Japan. The cliff hanger has me hyped....


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 5, 2012)

The final boss appears. Indeed one-sided match. Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## zapman (Jan 7, 2012)

Liking this manga alot.
Nice cliff hanger in the latest chapter..

I'm undecided if Kurogane will land a hit or not, would be funny if he got lucky and managed to put a mark on his helm.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm thinking the same as Kira, no surprise.  Sad how people expect so little from him that they aren't even going to watch the rest of the match. I'll get a good laugh if they miss out on something spectacular.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 13, 2012)

For some reason, I'm disappointed with this chapter. Probably because it is too predictable.


----------



## Rowel (Jan 16, 2012)

Chapter 18 by clockworklies is out!

Chapter 18


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm confused. Did Kurogane hit Yodaka or not? It looked like he did to me, but then only Yodaka got the point and Kurogane said "I couldn't reach him with my remaining strength".


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 17, 2012)

^I think he came close but he was still pretty far from the neck. From how it looked I just thought the very tip of his shinai grazed by his opponent's armor without hitting before he got clonked on the head.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 19, 2012)

Already liking his new determination: and The new character, I like him too  Those type of characters always have a soft spot with me. And the Coach, in a suit..  priceless. Can't wait for the new kid to join up.


----------



## goroniichan (Jan 20, 2012)

Killer Bee said:


> I'm confused. Did Kurogane hit Yodaka or not? It looked like he did to me, but then only Yodaka got the point and Kurogane said "I couldn't reach him with my remaining strength".



He did hit Yodaka. It wasn't a clean hit though, so it doesn't really count.

CWL words things better, so I suggest reading that.

---------

Douche Rakuyou D:<.

Anyway, nice character design for the delinquent guy. I'm looking forward to chapter 20 already.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 21, 2012)

I liked the new guy almost immediately. The lovestruck look was just too cute, as was the way he gave the soda. xD


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 22, 2012)

It becomes "slamdunk" overall. 

It is the time for the weak dojo to find a new and powerful member and replace those senior fodders, and become an all-star team.

Also, is Rokuyou stronger than Yodoka's kendo club?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2012)

I just read the first chapter. It looks promising. My favorite character so far is Sayuri but Kurogane isn't so bad himself. Only character I'm not fond of is Shiratori since she seems like the dumb moe type which I don't like.

EDIT: Okay I reached Chapter 3 and that Shidou is an interesting character.


----------



## rice (Jan 27, 2012)

Chapter 20


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 31, 2012)

I would have been shocked if Aoharu?s careless attitude about kendo didn?t get on Shidou?s nerves. But this match against Kurogane should be fun. I imagine Kurogane might get do poorly at first only to turn it all around and impress Aoharu. Thus inspiring not just a rival in love but another in kendo as well.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Feb 1, 2012)

I predict that Kurogane beats Aoharu easily.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2012)

Kurogane may be lacking in certain areas but Aoharu will probably come to find out that he himself is lacking something even if he does consider himself a genius at sports.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 10, 2012)

As if I didn’t already think Kurogane would win the way he thought of being able to see Aoharu’s showy slashes pretty much cemented it. But Aoharu did provide better material than I thought he would. Figures that someone with such an explosive temper would have a kendo history like that. This time around I assume the members of the current club will have his back.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 14, 2012)

lol, oh Shidou sure is a great one to go against. He has the makings of a fine thug and it was pretty awesome with him standing back-to-back with Aoharu. Matters worked out as expected but it was still sweet. ;3


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmm this getting interesting.

*Spoiler*: __ 




So if they overcome all the challenges they won't be regulars.
Maybe the other two, but Kurogane doesn't seem like someone
who gets over confident. He has lost before, so I'm not sure
what to make of this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2012)

Damn, Aoharu and Kurogane will need to find out and overcome their fatal weaknesses while winning the championship in order to be regulars. This won't be easy.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to see the three managed to get some guidance from a more experience hand in the form of Sayuri. Also don't know what to think about that information about being regulars. Maybe if they win they could be put onto another team or some other type of moving up outside of being a regular?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 26, 2012)

Assumed Joukai would win as soon as smilie showed up. Any character who seems excessively humble in a series with fighting of some sort has got to be hiding something. With two counter-oriented swordsman around I wonder how such a match would turn out. I do assume that the other guy probably is more skilled in areas outside of countering considering what a complete nub Kurogane is.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 7, 2012)

Well shit, looks like it's gonna get interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2012)

Hopefully a Kurogane will find a solution to his counter-only fighting style he's been using up to this point, because his opponent won't give him much of an opportunity to find one.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 9, 2012)

That opponent Aoharu ran into seems to have an uncanny sense of his surroundings. Not that Kurogane's guy is looking shabby at all either.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 23, 2012)

Aoharu going with his own way of doing the match was kind of hilarious, as was that last panel. I wouldn’t be surprised if they knocked each other out with the kind of force it looked like they took. xD


----------



## Kirito (Mar 23, 2012)

That match was crazy.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

Glasses guy looks too much like Aizen.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 3, 2012)

Glasses guy's rape face is glorious though


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 3, 2012)

Was looking forward to smilie getting beaten down, especially with the way he would talk to one of his team members for matching even with the opponent. So it sure was wonderful to see Shidou wrecking the guy. xD


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2012)

Staring match.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 10, 2012)

Adorable training memories.  But yeah, I hope the waiting game doesn't turn out as boring as it sounds. Kurogane is the one pressured to attack considering his stamina so it might not be that long with inactivity hopefully.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty sure Kurogane is gonna attack almost immediately. He slashed Sayuri during the dream, right?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 18, 2012)

Epic. Love the other guys style, he never seemed to actually move. Such a dangerous style


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 20, 2012)

I though a shukuchi type struck again. I always think of Kenshin when that kind of speed hits. But wow, yeah, getting Kurogane all anxious and putting on the pressure even more with his confidence. That guy is no slouch.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 30, 2012)

Ah shiit. Kurogane is about to go Ham!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 4, 2012)

Glad to see his opponent isn't only sticking to some trick of the eye. At this point it is one of those fights I'm not certain who will win, which hasn't been much the case in past matches.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 31, 2012)

Ch. 32 is out now.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 31, 2012)

Finally. And it wasn't half bad. Liked the move he used, and how he went about it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 4, 2012)

Some surprise to know that Kurogane was a source of some inspiration for the other counter swordsman. And yeah, that Heat Haze was pretty rocking, so clean and cool.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 6, 2012)

Indeed it was! I want the next chapter T-T


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 7, 2012)

Pretty cool manga! I really dig the Kendo theme. 

Anyone know where I can find the raws? Looks to be 5-6 chapters behind. Not complaining, just curious on the matches!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 14, 2012)

Ch. 33 is out now.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 19, 2012)

Ha, what a great fakeout on Hiroto's part but that last stand was a surpising and even more tense addition.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 21, 2012)

Though there not translated.. Raws up to chapter 39! 

Ch.13


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 21, 2012)

Reading the raws, it gets epic.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 27, 2012)

A little boring at the start but bringing in their old ace makes things a little bit more interesting. And of course everyone is interested in the girl.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 3, 2012)

if this is gonna have any romace  hiroto better end up with Sayuri Toujou


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 8, 2012)

Figures, the introduction to the girls is them in their underwear. xD; With Tsubame's drive to figure out what happened I ended up thinking of Chitanda. Seeing them following Asagiri around made me like him better, lol.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 16, 2012)

Aw, Kamiya working so hard even in his younger days really goes to show his diligence. I could see how anyone would be won over by him. But ah, more time in being baffled at Nao's actions. D:


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2012)

The raws are steadily getting more epic


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 23, 2012)

Good chapter. A nice set up for the next chapter to follow; I've been reading the raws soo... 


Im excited to see what was actually said in the next few chapters x3 


EDIT: Apache Indian




*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY HELL THAT CHAPTER WAS EPIC -number 44- TRANSLATIONSSSSS CATCH UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like Kurogane put himself into a corner since they have to win the prelims in order to get the guy back on the team. At least Kurogane has extra motivation for winning.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2012)

Aw, Kurogane managed to be so sweet and bold in his declaration. Here's hoping that wasn't a foolish kind of declaration.


----------



## rhino25 (Sep 5, 2012)

Woot! I almost forgot this manga existed lol. Thanks for the update


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 5, 2012)

Yup. Pretty much kurogane proving kakei is fodder to him


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, Kakei really had no shot to begin with since he isn't part of the main cast anyway.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 7, 2012)

It was nice to see everyone behind making sure their team had the best people. Impressive how the team kept pressing forward despite already having won more of their matches. And ah, didn't think Kurogane would run into his old hero this early on.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 26, 2012)

I wanna catch up with the raws... LOOKS SO EPIC


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 18, 2012)

This series haven't get cancelled?


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2012)

is anyone still translating this


----------



## Kirito (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Roronoa Zoro to come out.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 27, 2012)

Word. Yuri-San, your death () was not in vein.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2012)

Now that's what I call being a self sacrificial pawn. He truly believes in the abilities of his teammates and made sure to reveal as much about the opponents techniques as possible. Good show Yuri...Good Show


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 28, 2012)

Indeed. Then he actually hung in there, and only lost one point. Hes a boss


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 5, 2012)

Despite his loss it was impressive that Yuri would do everything he could for his teammates to see what the other team could do. And it was nice working that in with Shidou realizing how important being part of the team is.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 14, 2012)

Everyone rallying around Kurogane was great, a big change from how things started out since now they have seen he has the skill to make it. And even better, his hero recognized his growth in this short time.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 27, 2012)

Chapter 44

Link removed


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

Finally cancelled


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2013)

Was it really?


----------



## WaveDasher (Jan 30, 2013)

Sad to see this go.

Is kendo just not interesting? I'm guessing in a fight with "life" and "death" in the balance, the outcome grips a reader more.

Is kendo not portrayed accurately? Not unlike other sports manga... but I'm not japanese, so I do not know the 'feeling'. Maybe if they made a hockey manga (I never could imagine such thing a thing!)

Were the characters too generic? They all had different personalities, but maybe lacking colors or dimensions? (bad puns non intended).

Other than that...

Life is life. Death is death. Hope stays.


----------

